
SpiderOak Encryptr v2.0.0 - felipebueno
https://spideroak.com/solutions/encryptr
======
commentzorro
No manual, no explanation of what its features are, no screen shots. Just a
scrolling wall of marketing. Seriously, why is there no explanation of what
the product does for you?

